# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Are you ready for the cold

## BG

Hey guys on the north east. Theres going to be a drop in temps on saturday. Its going down to60 in the day ,and 45 at night. Are you guys ready for winter.lol. Saturday is going to be a suddent drop and tgats whats bad.

----------


## Heather

Heat lamps and side pad ready to go  :Wink: . Turn up that heat, lol! And ready to mist to keep the humidity up. Welcome to the cold north, ha ha! Time to move my baby away from that window  :Smile: . 

You ready?

----------


## Poly

I'm so nervuos... lol

----------


## Heather

You'll be just fine. I would recommend having a couple extra bulbs around if you have an overhead heat lamp  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

What does everyone use for their heat sources?

----------


## Poly

I'm not nervous because of the heating issue, that's no biggie, we heat with wood, so our house is always hot inside! It's getting food that worries me!

----------


## Heather

Ah. Where do you get your frog/toad food and supplies?

----------


## Poly

Well, I am buying crickets at a locally owned pet store, but it's over 100kms from my home, and I am buying worms at a bait store, but I will have to rinse off the worms, because I don't know what kind of soil they are kept in.

----------


## BG

> Heat lamps and side pad ready to go . Turn up that heat, lol! And ready to mist to keep the humidity up. Welcome to the cold north, ha ha! Time to move my baby away from that window . 
> 
> You ready?


Hahaha ,nope,lol

----------


## BG

Poly,you might have an issue there

----------


## Poly

> Poly,you might have an issue there


Please elaborate...

----------


## BG

Will toads eat dried meal worms. They sell this feeder that vibrates the food and frogs,toads will go for them.  The farmers in the south feed there frogs frog chow with the same mechine but in a bigger scale.

----------


## Poly

Who sells it? Got a link to a website or something?

----------


## BG

I,m sorry poly i ran into it on craigslist and in the store. I  dont want to lie about the name.

----------


## Autumn

> I'm not nervous because of the heating issue, that's no biggie, we heat with wood, so our house is always hot inside! It's getting food that worries me!


Same here!! Do you use a wood stove or fireplace or wood boiler? We have a wood stove and oh my gosh it's like summer in the house when it's on! Heats the house up to about 90 F, but mostly stays around 80F.

----------


## Autumn

> Hey guys on the north east. Theres going to be a drop in temps on saturday. Its going down to60 in the day ,and 45 at night. Are you guys ready for winter.lol. Saturday is going to be a suddent drop and tgats whats bad.


Let's see......

Wood for wood stove.......check
Crickets.......check
Mealworms.......check
Back-up crickets......check
Fan to cool my frog's room when it gets too hot from the wood stove........check  :Smile: 

I hope I'm ready!

----------


## Heather

Prepared! Love it!  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> Let's see......
> 
> Wood for wood stove.......check
> Crickets.......check
> Mealworms.......check
> Back-up crickets......check
> Fan to cool my frog's room when it gets too hot from the wood stove........check 
> 
> I hope I'm ready!


Okay, well...:

Newmac Electric/Wood 4-Stair heat Furnace---Check
Back Up Wood Stove---Check
Crickets--- Need to Buy some/figure out how to keep them
Meal Worms---Same boat I'm in with the crickets
Back-up crickets---Gotta get the main ones first!  :Wink: 
Room Cooling when it gets too hot---Open Patio door  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I better get this all straightened out...

Here is the website I'm goign to be getting my insects from: Canadian Feeders - Your One Stop Feeder Shop!

Canadain Night Crawlers-Check 100 for 16$ great price! Easy to care for/my toads main source of food.

Crickets-Check... BUT minimum ammount they ship is 250 for 14$!!! What am I going to do with 250 crickets that only last for 2 to 4 weeks!? What should I keep them in? How can they last longer? What do I do with their feces?

Waxworms-Check... again BUT minimum ammount they ship is 250 (but for 5$ :Biggrin: ), but I think the toads will go through them a little faster, same boat as the crickets, what do they eat, how do I keep them, and in what do I keep them!?

Feeling pretty vervous for my first winter, the only thing I got down pat how to keep is the worms, so I feel a little confident. (I have a stock pile of 200 worms right now in a 45Gallon plastic tub with screen lid, how long will they live? I've been adding rotten leaves, apple cores and banana peels to the soil.)

Thanks Guys!  :Glee: 

~Royce

----------


## Tori Savage

A few questions.... I live in Louisiana, where the weather really has its own mind and changes by the heartbeat almost. One minute, it can be hot, sticky, humid, the next its cool, breezy and no humidity what so ever.......

I have 10 frogs all together, as well as 2 new gecos. The frogs consist of 2 adult and 1 froglet american green tree frog. I have 3 adult and 1 froglet grey tree frog. And I still have 3 frogs that look to be juvenile that are still unidentified. And I've aquired what looks to be the common house geco, one really small and ones a little bigger. I keep my house around 70 degrees, day and night, but their light is on for a good 3/4 of the day. Like the sun pretty much. The frogs tank has a regular overhead light, eh, the long flourescent bulbs. The tank during the day gets to be around 90 deg, which is normal day time temp outside here. At night it is around 80 deg. The tank is also not by any windows, but is by a wall, not an outside wall. The geco tank has a heat light that is positioned on the side of the tank, due to the top/lid being plastic. I haven't put a thermometer or anything in that yet, due to they are rescues... One fell in my kids pool when we were emptying it. The other was found in my bathroom, and I have 2 inside cats. Their tank is beside my island counter, which seperates the kitchen and den area. The frogs get misted many times a day, anywhere from between 4-6 times. 

Question 1: As everything is now, is this ok for the cooler temps we may get?

My frogs get an alternate of crickets and mealworms. I feed the adults about every other day, and they eat anywhere from between 4 to 5 possibly more (my adult female amgtf is a pig, eats the most out of all of the frogs) crickets, which the size is kinda small (i think the pet store lady said they were 4 wk old crickets). Same amount with the mealworms. My smallest froglet, the amgtf, i feed up to 2 very small mealworms daily. The other froglet eats about 3-4 very small mealworms daily. My gecos get nothing but crickets, which they are really small, and daily. They actually seem to digest both cricket and mealworm really easily.

Question: Is there any thing I need to change with their diet with the cooler temps?

Question: As the cooler temps approach, is there anything else I may need to watch for like feedings and temps and whatnot???



Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Griffin

since i got frogs now i finally got my furnace going.since we been in this house(5years)we always used the oven to heat the house

----------


## heddahgir

> Ah. Where do you get your frog/toad food and supplies?


just as a side note.....my name is heatherann! haha! never thought I'd see the day!

anyhoo, I have baja california tree frogs and this is my first colder weather season with them, i was told they are pretty good with differnt temps, and while they do have a lamp, my room does get cold, should i give them the tank heater?

----------


## Heather

Your name is Heather Ann?  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

We been having a bad cold snap the past week (-40 to -25 F temperatures) and expecting to have more next week as well. I’m soo thankful that I was prepared before hand, as all the crickets at the main pet store here in town died upon shipment.

At least this year we’re having frigid temperatures…..last year at this time we had a Chinook that warmed everything up to above 25 F and then it rained for 3 days straight. Prior to the rain, we had at least a foot of snow on the ground.  It was really bad as it turned everything into one giant skating rink and caused seriously dangerous driving conditions! The city of Fairbanks was practically shut down and schools, both university and K-12 classes, were cancelled. I wasn’t fully prepared last year and had to ration my crickets. I learned a valuable lesson!

----------


## Heather

BRRR!!! Wow! I'm glad you're prepared. Holy moly is that cold! And I thought 30' was cold, lol  :Smile: .

----------


## heddahgir

> Your name is Heather Ann?


yes it is! lol well Heatherann is my first name (:

----------


## Heather

Wow! What are the odds?  :Big Grin: 
Mine is Heather Anne  :Smile: .

----------

